
Vedic Mathematics: Division By The Paravartya Method - fogus
http://blogannath.blogspot.com/2009/09/vedic-mathematics-lesson-18-division-by.html
======
kentosi
This is quite a long read, but I read the first part "Introduction to Vedic
Mathematics", and as blown away at the methods of recitation used in ancient
Indian to preserve sacred hymns.

From what little I've read about Vedic Mathematics, it seems like a powerful
way of simplify arithmetic problems involving large numbers by cleverly
reducing them to smaller arithmetic sets. The end result makes it a lot easier
for the human brain to process.

Of course, there's surely a lot more to it I'm sure.

